# Moen



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a customer that wants to supply there own faucets, they are buying from Home Depot. When I told them there would be no warranty on the faucet from me. I also told them that the Moen from Home Depot was not the same quality as I would buy at a plumbing store. The people then e-mailed Moen and this was the repose.


Dear Valued Moen Customer,

Thank you for your interest and support of Moen products. We apologize you have not received the email we sent on 4/15/11. 

If I understood your email correctly, you are seeking advice on plumber supplied faucets v’s retail store supplied faucets. Both faucets contain plastic innards. 

The only major difference between the two (assuming it’s the same model number) is that the box it comes in will be different. The wholesale model will come in a plain blue and white box. The retail comes in a more colorful box that has color pictures etc.

The retail model (depending on the model) may come with a soap dispenser, whereas the same model supplied from a wholesaler usually doesn't.

Whether the model is purchased from a plumber or from a retail store, we apply our limited lifetime warranty to each.

I hope this has answered your questions.

Should you have any further questions, you may contact us by email ([email protected]) or phone at 1-800-BUY-MOEN (1-800-289-6636) or visit our website at www.moen.com. Our business hours are 8:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. Monday through Friday and 9:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m. Saturday EST. In our continued effort to assist you in the future, we ask that you please retain your original receipt for all warranty claims.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

f*ck moen that email makes you look like some plumber trying to get over on the customer.

The funny thing is i installed a customer supplied moen kitchen faucet yesterday..all plastic i mean the "entire faucet was plastic".

It feels sooo crappy when operating on the sink top vs the 20yr old chrome plated brass hansgrohe


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Everflow said:


> I have a customer that wants to supply there own faucets, they are buying from Home Depot. When I told them there would be no warranty on the faucet from me. I also told them that the Moen from Home Depot was not the same quality as I would buy at a plumbing store. The people then e-mailed Moen and this was the repose.
> 
> Dear Valued Moen Customer,
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, In the past I have added an additional fee for homeowners supplying their own faucets. After explaining the additional work, labor and cost, also the no warranty factor they usually go with the Delta faucets we supply. Good luck, sounds like your homeowners have alot of time on their hands !!!!


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought the difference was that retail came with a plastic pop-up and plumber supplied with a brass one, is this not right.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gplumb said:


> I thought the difference was that retail came with a plastic pop-up and plumber supplied with a brass one, is this not right.


I've seen shower valves and kitchen faucets with plastic trim pieces that would be made of metal in the same faucets bought from a wholesaler.








Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*You got dragged under the bus*

I would buy whatever faucet they decide to purchase from your supply house, open them up at the same time with the factory seal still intact.

Then it's discovery time. I know for a fact that faucets are different from store to supply house. Always.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Call your moen rep. We just had Moen come to our week ago wed. for a meeting .The rep and his partner told us the difference between home centers and wholesalers and there is a difference. More plastic and pot metal in the home center faucets.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

Moen rep in ky told me there was no longer a difference, thanks moen you are on my turd list. In reference to plastic, If you havent heard its the new "metal" .


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Explain to the customer that yes, 'basically' it's the same faucet, BUT, it doesn't come with basin nuts, the waste is cheap plastic, & the trim parts on my faucet are going to be a little beefier. My faucet also does not come with a security bar from the factory, so that the alarm doesn't go off when I walk out the supply house door.
Yes, they both have the same warranty on parts, but I cannot give you any kind of warranty on a faucet that you supplied. So if anything goes wrong in the first year, you'll have to pay $___ to have it repaired.

That's an easy objection to overcome, & face it guys, we're basically in the sales business anymore.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know what y'alls box stores sell but from what's up here HDs adler ain't no cheateau, the bradbury ain't no monticello. Hell I can't even find box stores faucets in my Moen product book. I've pulled it out to prove it and don't ever have a problem with that customer again.
Had a coustomer with an HD Kohler toilet, a wellworth with the tower o'power, and the trip lever was broken. Supply house couldn't get the trip lever, wasn't a listed part, had to order a new tank.
Point is this. Box stores want a similar product. These are second tier products that other companies make and the brands cash in on their use of their name. When a customer wants a faucet they provided installed its always one hour minimum. If they want the plastic crapola drain assembly even after I guarantee a leak and additional charge to correct, so be it. In the end company makes a profit, the customer learns and all becomes right with the world.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought the box store faucets had a different model number. like they are a digit off or something than the same style faucet we would get from a wholesaler. which would make the email reply true because they are not the same exact model.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Our supplier was telling me a story where he was put in an uncomfortable position. Customer had gone to Lowes to get a particular faucet, but Lowes didn't have everything she needed. I think they were out of the shower valve. 

Anyway, she wanted to order it in the Brushed Nickel finish. He looked in his book and it was not there so he told her it was not available. She told him she had just seen it at Lowes. He called the manufacturer and they confirmed that it was avail. at Lowes as an exclusive and that he could not even order it.

They dropped that line . . . I think it was PF.

There is an option for plumbers who want exclusivity as well. Enough plumbing cos. take advantage of it, more selection would probably follow.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm just really pushing Wolverine Brass now . All the others have sold out to the big box ,,, drank the kool aid .


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Grohe had a more "affordable" line called everyday grohe which seems ok.
Toto is working on a "american style" line (no so modern) that is supposed to be out very soon.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The answer is quite simple...

Install the faucet for what the work is really worth whether you buy it for them or, not... :whistling2:

If you do buy it for them a small mark up covers your time picking it up and the warranty exposure...

If they buy it You make the right amount of money for the installation and the warranty is between them and the manufacturer...

I prefer putting in customer supplied faucets...
No deciding they didn't like it and returns...
No time spent getting it...
No warranty from me, the money is mine without worry...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The answer is quite simple...
> 
> Install the faucet for what the work is really worth whether you buy it for them or, not... :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 I suppose ,,, but a little piece of my old skool plumber self dies a little each time . 
If i can sell them a quality Wol.Brass ,,,, then i don't have to worry


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> I suppose ,,, but a little piece of my old skool plumber self dies a little each time .
> If i can sell them a quality Wol.Brass ,,,, then i don't have to worry


I don't worry about a thing...

I do however say are you sure that you want to pay me that much money to install that POS faucet you bought....:laughing:

I mean Glacier Bay or Am. Std. you are just begging for trouble putting that inside a wall....:laughing:

No problem I'll come back in a couple of years and make my money twice...:yes::thumbup:

I'll come back and do it another time if you want to buy something decent the first time.... :whistling2:


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The answer is quite simple...
> 
> Install the faucet for what the work is really worth whether you buy it for them or, not... :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. I like not having to spend sometimes hours going over faucet selections with the customer. The mark up on faucets I provide is not worth the hassle of dealing with a customer that can't make up there mind. Also the hassle of making sure my supplier gets it in on time and it the right faucet. I have a job now where the customer wanted me to supply the fixtures so I ordered everything in and the roman tub trim was back ordered. I went to a different supplier and they said they had it in there distribution center and would overnight it to me. I told the customer it would be in and I would come install it. The box from the supplier shows up and it was the wrong faucet. I had to drive 11/2 hrs each way to get the rite faucet from the distribution center. Now is that really worth the extra money from the mark up I made. I don’t think so.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread should be an eye opener as it fully illustrates just exactly how much the manufacturer values licensed plumbers. They are all in bed with the big box stores and would rather cater to the DIY crowd.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Cal said:


> I'm just really pushing Wolverine Brass now . All the others have sold out to the big box ,,, drank the kool aid .


I use Gerber also. They haven't sold out................yet:blink:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I use Gerber also. They haven't sold out................yet:blink:


Sell a lot of Vipers around here. I like the fact that they are not in the big box stores; however, all of our local supply houses will sell to anyone off the street. Same with Pro45B Fluidmasters and the Evol. ProEssential G.D.

IF the manufacturers really cared, that would NOT be happening.

When a customer needs a simple replacement and their top concerns are quality & value - WB fits that situation. We stock them and they work for the majority of our customers.

When a customer wants something particular and design is the major concern, we send them to the supply house. Does not make financial sense to pull out tons of brochures and spend an hour discussing which $250.00 faucet they want. A lot of females are visual and ordering from a catalog can be intimidating. At the supply house, they can touch and feel. See what the finishes actually look like etc. Plus, our supply houses have females who are more than willing to discuss the subtleties of Brushed Nickel vs. Satin Nickel vs. Stainless and enjoy doing it without rolling their eyes.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

i recently installed a moen here in east tn and went to two different sources......one being a "box" store, the other a supply house, and guess what ? i found that in our area the supply houses still have a metal body faucets. the supplier informed me they come in grades based on price grade A most expensive ( found at supplier)
grade B ( big box store) and grade C are cheaper to cheapest usually plastic.


----------

